# Lightweight carbon fiber interior parts by Seibon for Nissan GT-R



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

One of the well-known carbon fiber parts manufacturer on the scene Seibon has recently released a set of Carbon fiber interior panels for Nissan GT-R. They are made of the highest grade carbon fiber covered with a transparent coating and look simply amazing.

They are sold separately and available at CARiD store online.
Click on the image to view product details and pricing.

You can choose the following components:
*SEIBON® CFI0910NSGTR-A - OEM-Style Carbon Fiber Control Trim*




*SEIBON® CFI0910NSGTR-C - OEM-Style Carbon Fiber Door Trim*


*
SEIBON® - OEM-Style Carbon Fiber Center Shifter Bezel*



*SEIBON® CFI0910NSGTR-D - OEM-Style Carbon Fiber Interior Trim*



*SEIBON® CFI0910NSGTR-E - OEM-Style Carbon Fiber Light Surround*



*SEIBON® CFI0910NSGTR-G - OEM-Style Carbon Fiber Column Trim*



Navigate to this website for more information about Seibon.

How do you like this sporty carbon fiber interior kit?
Please post your opinion in the comments below.


----------

